# Boredom Brings...



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Soo, since relocating I've been going through tank withdrawl. I've been dying to set up a tank, but little money + little space...






























Equals little tanks.

The first is about a tenth of a gallon, yeah 0.1 gallons. It's made from a small jar. There's another 'scape with the same kind of jar in the process; hopefully more of an iwagumi style, but I can't quite get the rocks how I like them. This one was supposed to resemble a forest or jungle with a ruin in it.

The second, made from a sewing needle box, holds an insanely small amount of water. I'm guessing around 10ml. The idea was to have two islands with the fern like moss to the left resembling palm trees.

I apologize for the crappy photos. The digi cam's screen is busted up, so I can't really see what the settings are on or what I'm looking at. Until I get used to blind photography, this is all I can do


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

hahaha, leah you are soooo my hero!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

Well, gee, thanks Mike. I know...I'm nuts 

EDIT: oh yeah! I forgot to mention the teeny tiny net I made to help clean the tanks with. Guess I'll take a pic of that at some point. heh


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

Whats in the .1g? Looks muddy.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

It looks very muddy in the picture, but not in person. It's just sand, a rock, and various mosses I collected. Also the grassy plant isn't that yellow in person. It's putting out some new sprouts, but obviously some die back going to fully submerged. I'm still trying to get a decent pic of that one


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

<3

.........


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2008)

aahahahaha, Leah, I love you. You give nano-tank a whole new definition.

I think you need a betta for that 10 mL tank.


----------



## s13 (Aug 17, 2007)

Your tanks are overstocked, you need more filtration, nothing will ever live. 

....jk, very neat stuff


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

are you still in england leah?

& i wish my boredum had products like this


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Oh, def, Katie 

Yep, Daemon. Thanks for the comments guys. I'm working on another one *goes completely crazy*


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought you were just gonna be in London for the summer?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hmm, pet daphnia?


----------



## ThatFishKid (Aug 9, 2008)

wow....that is awesome. With my limited space in my bedroom, I think I'm definitely going to have to try a few of those! Great ideas there!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

So how is the fish scene in London compared to the shops here at home?


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2008)

lol, I was thinking pet daphnia 

I've been to a few shops here and there. They seem to be pretty good, of course they have chain stores like Pets at Home (which is similar to Petco or PetsMart in the US) which don't know squat and give you the normal chain store employee speech.

When I was up in the Highlands there were soo many aquatic plants I wanted to nab, lol.

The hobby's more popular here than where I was before. My SO has 2 40g, a 120g, a pond, and some that aren't set up. So there's no shortage of fishy around .

I did another 0.1g. I'll have to do a few WCs before I might take a photo


----------

